# Donating Meat



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

I am new to North Dakota and I was wondering if there are any places in North Dakota or Minnesota that I can donate a whole elk carcass to? I have heard of states that donate their deer harvest to local food banks. I have two elk tags this fall (in Colorado) but only can eat one elk a year and I want to help reduce the overpopulated elk herd by harvesting another elk.
If there is a place how am I legally able to donate the meat, signed paper, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Since you are new to ND, you can only bring into the state the packaged meat and not just the carcass. Wherever you are, I'm sure you could use that extra meat to grease a few doors open for hunting. Among the right crowd that meat is like gold. 
The big sticking point for food shelters taking wild meat is the threat of lead bullet fragments in the meat. Not sure what part of the state you are in, but talk to a few small town churches or such and they may take it for a supper or feed they put on annually.

Hope that helps.

H2OfowlND


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

H2OfowlND said:


> Since you are new to ND, you can only bring into the state the packaged meat and not just the carcass. Wherever you are, I'm sure you could use that extra meat to grease a few doors open for hunting. Among the right crowd that meat is like gold.
> The big sticking point for food shelters taking wild meat is the threat of lead bullet fragments in the meat. Not sure what part of the state you are in, but talk to a few small town churches or such and they may take it for a supper or feed they put on annually.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> ...


and where in the regulations do i read about this law??


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Call the ND G&F Dept and talk to them first hand to get the rules and regs. These forums are handy but talk to the source to get the most accurate information.

H2OfowlND


----------

